# router crafter vs legacy mill?



## ebgbz (Feb 11, 2009)

I have an opportunity to buy either...It seems the Legacy is a bit more advanced than the router crafter. Is that correct? I will be using the equip. to make walking canes. 
I have 4 blanks ready to finish up...2 ea. marblewood, 1 ea. wlanut and 1 ez Black and white ebony. The ebony is still drying and has been turned to approx. 1.5" for drying. It has been secured to straight edges and is being weighed every 3 weeks. I understan that once the weight stabilizes for a reasonably long period that I can finish turning it to 1" diam. The ebony cane will be for my personal use and will will have a madagasgar(? black) ebony handle.
Any pointers to parts and pieces that could be used for connecting handle to staff ?
Any pointers to parts and pieces for ferrels, etc.?
I will be using a combination of carving and pyroraphy for details? 
Any advice from the pros would be appreciated!


----------



## chrisrosenb (Apr 4, 2009)

Since this post is a month old, you may have already made your choice.
I owned a Router Crafter in the past & currently own an older (all steel) Legacy Mill. The Router Crafter is light duty, has limits & can be difficult to set up. But I did make some nice items with it.
Legacy Mills are expensive unless you can find a good used one. They are heavy duty, have many options & you can do a lot of things that you cannot do on a Router Crafter.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Doug, how did some of us miss you? We normally do much better than that. We are glad you have joined us and hope you will stay around.


----------



## paulglen (Feb 11, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hi Doug,
Your questions interest me, too. I shall follow the answers.
Paul


----------



## ebgbz (Feb 11, 2009)

chrisrosenb said:


> Since this post is a month old, you may have already made your choice.
> I owned a Router Crafter in the past & currently own an older (all steel) Legacy Mill. The Router Crafter is light duty, has limits & can be difficult to set up. But I did make some nice items with it.
> Legacy Mills are expensive unless you can find a good used one. They are heavy duty, have many options & you can do a lot of things that you cannot do on a Router Crafter.


I have not made a choice until today...I just spoke to a fella on the east coast of florida that said if Iwill pick it up he will GIVE me his router crafter. New and in the box...he spent about 2 hrs. on it. That's a no brainer for me ...if it's free, it's for me! Since I will be using it exclusively to enhance the appearance of 3/4"-1" diam. cane shafts I,m sure it will be heavy duty enough.
I'll keep all posted!


----------



## chrisrosenb (Apr 4, 2009)

Doug,
Those kind of deals make choices easy. Enjoy your router crafter.


----------



## harry_godau (Nov 23, 2004)

Here are some hiking staffs and canes on my Legacy Mill. The handle on the cane is glued and screwed. For tip I use rubber crutch tips, available at any hardware store.


----------



## ebgbz (Feb 11, 2009)

harry_godau said:


> Here are some hiking staffs and canes on my Legacy Mill. The handle on the cane is glued and screwed. For tip I use rubber crutch tips, available at any hardware store.


Harry,
Thanks for the reply...the legacy mill youv got looks like what I would really like to have...I'm into the bigger apparatus...
The canes and walking sticks you've produced look real good...thanks for sharing.
I'm going to start with the router crafter and see what Ican do before i upgrade.
I've come up with a method for hand crafting the canes using an old hickory sapling with a root type handle as a pattern...I trace it in two dimensions and cut with a band saw and then shape with a curver spoke shave.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI DOUG

The legacy is a great machine, Doug a member as one also,, I have the Craftsman and the Pioneer puts it the Sears to shame,,

The Craftsman will do what you want to do by using a square drive/holding block and gluing in the stock from the get go,, that's the real downfall on the Craftsman... 

YouTube - router lathe

House of Tools - Pioneer Universal Router Lathe - Lathe & Accessories - Woodworking Machines Bench Top Machines Lathe & AccessoriesElectric Power Tools Router Accessories Router Tables & FencesElectric Power Tools Router Accessories Miscellaneous - I

http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/6390-router-lathes.html

http://www.routerforums.com/48132-post10.html
=========



ebgbz said:


> Harry,
> Thanks for the reply...the legacy mill youv got looks like what I would really like to have...I'm into the bigger apparatus...
> The canes and walking sticks you've produced look real good...thanks for sharing.
> I'm going to start with the router crafter and see what Ican do before i upgrade.
> I've come up with a method for hand crafting the canes using an old hickory sapling with a root type handle as a pattern...I trace it in two dimensions and cut with a band saw and then shape with a curver spoke shave.


----------

